# Black Magic & Shorty’s Old Skool Pumps



## flipside (Jul 27, 2006)

Heard that Black Magic and Shorty is now putting out some old skool style pumps. Anyone got pics of their set ups. My buddy said they had it at the Vegas Super Show but didn’t get a chance to see the shit because the booth was over crowded.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flipside_@Oct 11 2006, 08:21 PM~6350603
> *Heard that Black Magic and Shorty is now putting out some old skool style pumps.  Anyone got pics of their set ups. My buddy said they had it at the Vegas Super Show but didn’t get a chance to see the shit because the booth was over crowded.
> *


ive seen Shortys, and it look like they are well worth the price


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Black Magic Hydraulics

Price: does not say


----------



## 2crunk (Feb 9, 2004)

damn!! whats the price on one of them?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 11 2006, 09:12 PM~6350955
> *Black Magic Hydraulics
> 
> Price: does not say
> ...


MOTOR,PUMP,BLOCK,ROUND TANK,O.G FILTER,O.G SLOWDOWN,SQUARE DUMP,ALL FITTINGS CHROME AND ALL ALUMINIUM POLISHED 850.00 EA


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

holy crap that shit looks sick


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Can't someone make these themselves? I'm just wondering because it looks like a pump with a fitting on the pickup and external tank. The block looks cool, is there anithing different about it? They look bad as shit, I wonder if I could do something like that.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

here is a pic of the setup in the blue 64 in the black magic booth. looks nice!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i love these and have been a huge fan ever since BMH has thought about doing this awhile back.... Ron, can I hop on these? It would be a really original badass setup for a show/hopper.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 11 2006, 11:00 PM~6352206
> *MOTOR,PUMP,BLOCK,ROUND TANK,O.G FILTER,O.G SLOWDOWN,SQUARE DUMP,ALL FITTINGS CHROME AND ALL ALUMINIUM POLISHED 850.00 EA
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A PUMP LIKE THIS RAW(UNPLAITED), MINUS A SLOW DOWN AND CHECK VALVE, I HAVE SOME I CAN USE :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 11 2006, 11:00 PM~6352206
> *MOTOR,PUMP,BLOCK,ROUND TANK,O.G FILTER,O.G SLOWDOWN,SQUARE DUMP,ALL FITTINGS CHROME AND ALL ALUMINIUM POLISHED 850.00 EA
> *



They went up on price? :angry:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

price on just the chrome round tank?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

any pics of shortys?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

holy shit....


do you have any more of those motors? i need one. its a tang key right. yeah i need one of thise, nobody sells them anymore.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 12 2006, 05:37 PM~6357850
> *any pics of shortys?
> *


I HAVE A FLIER I GOT FROM THE SUPER SHOW, ILL TAKE SOME PICS OF THAT AND POST THEM LATER


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

easier to change pump seals .....


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

all that and a black motor?

wonder what size (capacity) those dome tanks are?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 12 2006, 07:08 PM~6358481
> *all that and a black motor?
> *


that set-up was put together and installed saturday before the show, so the motors didn't get done...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 12 2006, 06:37 PM~6357850
> *any pics of shortys?
> *













pic is to dark


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Oct 12 2006, 06:40 PM~6357866
> *holy shit....
> do you have any more of those motors? i need one. its a tang key right. yeah i need one of thise, nobody sells them anymore.
> *


I do have 2 of the old style prestolite w/ tang key...(black)65.00 ea


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Oct 12 2006, 04:11 PM~6356889
> *HOW MUCH FOR A PUMP LIKE THIS RAW(UNPLAITED), MINUS A SLOW DOWN AND CHECK VALVE, I HAVE SOME I CAN USE :biggrin:
> *


295 for just the pump, no hardware ,dump , and fittings


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 12 2006, 05:54 AM~6353591
> *here is a pic of the setup in the blue 64 in the black magic booth. looks nice!
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 12 2006, 06:54 AM~6353591
> *here is a pic of the setup in the blue 64 in the black magic booth. looks nice!
> 
> 
> *


Hmm, looks like Blue Magic.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 12 2006, 09:02 PM~6358436
> *easier to change pump seals .....
> *



If it were to blow....do you realize what kind of mess that would make? It would be spitting oil everywhere when you hit the switch until you realized it was blown. hno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you guys in the shipping dept? i just tried to call ya today 3 pm cali time and noone picked up. ill try back later.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 12 2006, 11:25 PM~6359257
> *I do have 2 of the old style prestolite w/ tang key...(black)65.00 ea
> *



okay i will try to call you on later today.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you guys rock :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 11 2006, 10:12 PM~6350955
> *Black Magic Hydraulics
> 
> 
> ...


what are the specs on this pump?


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 13 2006, 10:04 PM~6365366
> *what are the specs on this pump?
> *


i guess they suck sweaty hairy balls if nobody would say anything about the specs.
:thumbsdown:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 14 2006, 10:31 PM~6370330
> *i guess they suck sweaty hairy balls if nobody would say anything about the specs.
> :thumbsdown:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK ARE SPECS GOING TO TELL YOU.......NOBODY USES THEM WHAT THEY WERE DESIGNED FOR.....BUT, HERE GOES
12VOLT2.2KW CCW MOTOR 1750 RPM 9 SPLINE DRIVE
1S6AS MARZOCCHI GEAR PUMP. 6CC PER COUNTER REVOLOTION 9 SPLINE 
5000 H.P GEAR PUMP.FLOW RATING AT 1750 3.6 GPM NO LOAD
-10 SUCTION PORT
-8 PRESSURE PORT 
WEIGHT 21.75 LBS :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 12 2006, 12:00 AM~6352206
> *MOTOR,PUMP,BLOCK,ROUND TANK,O.G FILTER,O.G SLOWDOWN,SQUARE DUMP,ALL FITTINGS CHROME AND ALL ALUMINIUM POLISHED 850.00 EA
> *


How much without the fittings? :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 18 2006, 03:18 AM~6391661
> *WHAT THE FUCK ARE SPECS GOING TO TELL YOU.......NOBODY USES THEM WHAT THEY WERE DESIGNED FOR.....BUT, HERE GOES
> 12VOLT2.2KW CCW MOTOR 1750 RPM 9 SPLINE DRIVE
> 1S6AS MARZOCCHI GEAR PUMP. 6CC PER COUNTER REVOLOTION 9 SPLINE
> ...


if specs dont tell you shit why the fuck do people prefer a pesco 280 over 777? you know why? cuz of the specs you dummy 280 does more than a 777.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 18 2006, 03:59 AM~6391817
> *if specs dont tell you shit why the fuck do people prefer a pesco 280 over 777? you know why? cuz of the specs you dummy 280 does more than a 777.
> *


listen man sorry for the foul language i just need to know cuz im gonna hook up a 1955 packard carabaine and that car is really really heavy. one of the heaviest of the 50s so i need to know how muh preasure they got to see how many i need.


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

seen this in the flesh while they assembled it into the 64 and damn it does look good, wusup Ron


----------



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

this is a taste of shorty's i'll post more.


----------



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

SHORTY'S VETERANO POMPES





























THESE ARE THE REAL VETERANO POMPES
BROUGHT TO YOU BY SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS
5915 N. MAIN ST. HOUSTON, TEXAS
(713) 880-3119


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Oct 18 2006, 11:38 AM~6393776
> *SHORTY'S VETERANO POMPES
> 
> 
> ...


Joes 63


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Oct 18 2006, 10:21 AM~6393681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE GREEN ONE LOOKS TUFF


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2006, 11:41 AM~6393796
> *Joes 63
> *


Those look pretty nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 18 2006, 04:59 AM~6391817
> *if specs dont tell you shit why the fuck do people prefer a pesco 280 over 777? you know why? cuz of the specs you dummy 280 does more than a 777.
> *


you got the wrong specs.

777's = 1500psi adjustable pressure (1750psi max) @ 4.0gpm the motor is 3.5hp & 7200rpm @ 24volts

280's = 1250psi fixed pressure @ 2.4gpm the motor is 3hp & 2300rpm @ 24volts


----------



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

i'll post more pics of the other tank styles i just got to take the pics and upload them.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I want some of those...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 19 2006, 10:36 AM~6400177
> *you got the wrong specs.
> 
> 777's = 1500psi adjustable pressure (1750psi max) @ 4.0gpm the motor is 3.5hp & 7200rpm @ 24volts
> ...


i guess the Eternal Rollers web site is wrong or i read it wrong :dunno:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 19 2006, 10:36 AM~6400177
> *you got the wrong specs.
> 
> 777's = 1500psi adjustable pressure (1750psi max) @ 4.0gpm the motor is 3.5hp & 7200rpm @ 24volts
> ...


i dunno who is right the Eternall Rollerz web has them at

#777 1000 PSI 3.5 HP


#280 1400 PSI 3 HP


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 20 2006, 04:18 AM~6406295
> *i dunno who is right the Eternall Rollerz web has them at
> 
> #777 1000 PSI 3.5 HP
> ...


I know Jay knows his shit, but I've got perfect sources for info. 

Im looking in an actual Pesco book that I have, I've got 5 Pesco books, they all say the same.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 20 2006, 08:59 AM~6406890
> *I know Jay knows his shit, but I've got perfect sources for info.
> 
> Im looking in an actual Pesco book that I have, I've got 5 Pesco books, they all say the same.
> *


thanks for the clearing it up homie i appriciate that. Yeah i know Jay is good people im not at all trying to knock him down at all.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 12 2006, 12:00 AM~6352206
> *MOTOR,PUMP,BLOCK,ROUND TANK,O.G FILTER,O.G SLOWDOWN,SQUARE DUMP,ALL FITTINGS CHROME AND ALL ALUMINIUM POLISHED 850.00 EA
> *


pm sent about this setup bro.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

DAMN I WASN'T PLANNING ON JUICING THE 52' TO KEEP IT OG BUT AFTER SEEINING THESE OLD SCHOOL PUMPS...SHIT WHY NOT, MAKE IT EVEN MORE OLD SCHOOL WITH THESE BAD BOYS...LOWRIDER STYLE


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

got to see both displays in person awsome setup actually thinking of doing a newer car bubble caprice or minitruck with this style pumps i think it would look sick


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Oct 18 2006, 10:21 AM~6393681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of the orange pumps? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Oct 18 2006, 10:38 AM~6393776
> *SHORTY'S VETERANO POMPES
> 
> 
> ...


badass setup


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

a pic i took of the pompes


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

not for me


----------



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

another tank design











pompes can be powder coated to match your car

Shrty's Hydraulics
5915 N. Main st.
Houston, Tx.
(713) 880-3119


----------



## misnlinc (Apr 9, 2005)

those pumps look nice...got a bit of a olskool with newskool twist :thumbsup:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Oct 24 2006, 09:13 AM~6431747
> *another tank design
> 
> 
> ...


how many psi could this tank hold? how big is the opening on the left end?


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

those are sick how much would 2 blocks with pump heads go for..?/and u can use whatever motors too rite...?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 23 2006, 02:21 AM~6423672
> *not for me
> *



:cheesy: 

I slapped the fake aircraft label on mines, they looked cool.....but they are gone..with the bigbody. My plan were to yank those things out and run pescos should I have kept the car.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i called you guys ( black magic ) friday, no one awnsered? when is the best time to call?


----------



## caliswangin916 (Aug 18, 2003)

during regualr business hours?!?!?!?!
keep trying. i called them on friday and got through right away.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caliswangin916_@Oct 28 2006, 09:16 PM~6464510
> *during regualr business hours?!?!?!?!
> keep trying. i called them on friday and got through right away.
> *


 i called during buisness hours. 

well i guess i'll keep tryin.

who here sale for black magic? i bought threw layedback before but cant remember his layitlow name correctly


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caliswangin916_@Oct 28 2006, 08:16 PM~6464510
> *during regualr business hours?!?!?!?!
> keep trying. i called them on friday and got through right away.
> *


i tried also..but i'll give them a call back at the first of the week. i'm ready to buy :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 28 2006, 09:45 PM~6464602
> *i tried also..but i'll give them a call back at the first of the week. i'm ready to buy  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you coppying me?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 28 2006, 09:45 PM~6464602
> *i tried also..but i'll give them a call back at the first of the week. i'm ready to buy  :biggrin:
> *



do it do it do it :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*we sell black magic, and i have some "old school new" pumps in stock*


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 28 2006, 08:43 PM~6464594
> *i called during buisness hours.
> 
> well i guess i'll keep tryin.
> ...


TRY "ONE LUV"ON HERE BRO HES FROM NEBRASKA HE SALES BLACK MAGIC PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 29 2006, 10:12 AM~6466384
> *:uh:  you coppying me?
> *


yeah sure..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 28 2006, 08:43 PM~6464594
> *i called during buisness hours.
> 
> well i guess i'll keep tryin.
> ...


layedback is BlackMagicCutty now..he been real helpful and gettin me something together.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Oct 29 2006, 12:20 PM~6466660
> *we sell black magic, and i have some "old school new" pumps in stock
> *


PM was sent


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Oct 29 2006, 11:11 AM~6466630
> *do it do it do it :biggrin:
> *


i'm tryin bro..i cant seem to get a response..if anyone knows who to call or talk to about these setups hit me up please. i got in 25ft of stainless hardlines today..need something to put em on.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*the pumps are similar to an average "pro" or "performance pump"
except take less power and are considerably louder (due to being an exposed gear) I.E. no more than 4 batteries are needed to power each pump. you DO NOT want to put more than that to a pump or you will experience pump/gear failure, and a hell of a mess...lol
pumps retail for about 325.00 (pump only) 950.00 assembled with a square

any other questions let us know...*


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2006, 09:15 PM~6524775
> *the pumps are similar to an average "pro" or "performance pump"
> except take less power and are considerably louder (due to being an exposed gear) I.E. no more than 4 batteries are needed to power each pump. you DO NOT want to put more than that to a pump or you will experience pump/gear failure, and a hell of a mess...lol
> pumps retail for about 325.00 (pump only) 950.00 assembled with a square
> ...


 hno:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

post more pix


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 10 2006, 03:14 AM~6540430
> *post more pix
> *



*heres some, minus dump assemblies,... working on some chromed and painted ones right now,.. post those up when they're done*
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *in stock* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

may have to sale my set up and buy a few of these, try them out?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 17 2006, 07:57 AM~6587298
> *may have to sale my set up and buy a few of these, try them out?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 17 2006, 05:15 PM~6590175
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

here are some customs set-ups we done :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

pm sent ron


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2006, 08:04 PM~6592044
> *here are some customs set-ups we done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


just like these, but with the black motors so i can paint them to match-


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

we even lockwire on show set-ups to give it more of the aircraft look :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2006, 09:09 PM~6592070
> *we even lockwire on show set-ups to give it more of the aircraft look :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Any problems hopping or are they just show ? :worship:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

Hats off the beutiful work on these pumps. where did you get the slow downs? do you have those for sale to and if you do how much each?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2006, 07:09 PM~6592070
> *we even lockwire on show set-ups to give it more of the aircraft look :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin Good! :thumbsup: Can't Wait... :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 17 2006, 02:45 AM~6584362
> *
> 
> 
> ...








hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2006, 07:04 PM~6592044
> *here are some customs set-ups we done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You can see my club shirt in the reflection


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Milky.....your a goof ball....Sup homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2006, 10:04 PM~6592044
> *here are some customs set-ups we done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 20 2006, 10:37 AM~6604420
> *Milky.....your a goof ball....Sup homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I am the black magic old school new pump :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks for the quote b.m.!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2006, 09:09 PM~6592070
> *we even lockwire on show set-ups to give it more of the aircraft look :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those are some bad ass pumps :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah solid set up can't wait to see it here. sup ron did u guys get my pm bout my under carriage etc. shoots guys catch u latahs


----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)

the black magic pumps look like crap those tanks look funny to round no style to them to plain


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88cutlass88_@Nov 30 2006, 09:54 PM~6670777
> *the black magic pumps look like crap those tanks look funny to round no style to them to plain
> *


why don't you just tell everybody your swingin from shory's balls :0 fuckin hater...
hey, watch out to tuck your feet up when swigin from his sack, he's only 4 foot tall


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 1 2006, 04:10 AM~6672592
> *why don't you just tell everybody your swingin from shory's balls :0 fuckin hater...
> hey, watch out to tuck your feet up when swigin from his sack, he's only 4 foot tall
> *


lol That some funny shit there :roflmao:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 1 2006, 02:10 AM~6672592
> *why don't you just tell everybody your swingin from shory's balls :0 fuckin hater...
> hey, watch out to tuck your feet up when swigin from his sack, he's only 4 foot tall
> *



dont wanna scrape your knees :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88cutlass88_@Nov 30 2006, 08:54 PM~6670777
> *the black magic pumps look like crap those tanks look funny to round no style to them to plain
> *




*if you think the shorty's pump looks better,... why dont you go tell him, and while your talking to shorty,.... tell him to come up with some original ideas for a change,... its getting old him copying peoples shit :0 *


----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)

Ya'll don't even know what the f* to say don't hate i just said black magic pumps looked crapy never said anything about shorty's pumps if ya'll have something to say to shorty call him up and let him know what ya'll think don't be scared.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm ready to order bro..tried to call today. Heres what I need.
2 pumps with round tanks
2 italian dumps, 1 per pump
2 zig BM slowdowns
I need it all chromed or polished
2 3 ton chrome springs
2 triple oring chrome 8 inch cylinders
2 triple oring black 10 inch cylinders
Shipped to 72534..If the price is right Im ready for paypal info.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by 88cutlass88_@Dec 4 2006, 09:20 PM~6694990
> * Ya'll don't even know what the f* to say don't hate i just said black magic pumps looked crapy never said anything about shorty's pumps if ya'll have something to say to shorty call him up and let him know what ya'll think don't be scared.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 1 2006, 04:10 AM~6672592
> *why don't you just tell everybody your swingin from shory's balls :0 fuckin hater...
> hey, watch out to tuck your feet up when swingin from his sack, he's only 4 foot tall
> *



THATS PRETTY FUCKIN FUNNY..LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

